# Is this C.parva?



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm wondering can anyone help?

I've bought a pot of C.parva and planted it in my cube and now I'm wondering if it really is C.parva.

Here it is in the cube.









The C.parva is the plant in the rear right corner. It has only been planted 6 days in this tank and had been in it's rockwool pot in another tank for about week before planting here.

Do I have the right species or is it impossible to tell without flowers? It seems far too big for C.parva, from what I have read, e.g. in the Plantfinder.


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

*Nope!*

It is not C. parva but C. willisi. They have the same bright green leaves and when first sprouted look almost identical. It looks the same size as my willisi that I bought.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Doesn't look like it, Cryptocoryne sp.'parva' is much mmore smaller than that. I believe I have some Cryptocoryne sp. 'parva', but I will have to take a picture.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

If it's that tall, it's likely C. x willisii. Since _C. parva _can get to be a bit higher if shaded or emersed, I think the best way is to give it strong light and some time. _C. parva_ will eventually revert to a plant that's only an inch and a half tall at most and the other one won't.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks guys for all that info so quickly.
It's a shame as I was hoping it would be that species and that small. How big is C.x willisii likely to get?
Does anyone know what species is it a hybrid between?

Many thanks, Ed.


----------

